# Avatars



## K-man (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm posting a reward for information regarding the person or persons responsible for cutting off my ears and docking my tail.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2014)

Things are still being tweaked. I expect they'll turn up.  Check the Lost and Found box in the Bar in a little bit.


----------



## cereal killer (Nov 24, 2014)

@K-man upload your avatar again. That should fix the issue. Let me know!


----------



## K-man (Nov 24, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Things are still being tweaked. I expect they'll turn up.  Check the Lost and Found box in the Bar in a little bit.


Yeah, sure enough they were there but I had to do the full ID thing to get them back, you know things like "how many pixels" etc. As if it wasn't obvious they were mine ... I mean who else would be claiming a pair of pointy yellow ears.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 24, 2014)

pointy yellow ears?


----------

